# [hplip]hp laserjet p1006

## cloc3

sto cercando di installare la stampante in oggetto.

ho compilato hplip con le use hpijs  e new-hpcups.

purtroppo, il tool di amministrazione http di cups mi restituisce questi messaggi:

```

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups failed

Marca e modello: HP LaserJet p1006, hpcups 3.9.12, requires proprietary plugin

```

l'output dei log, in modalità debug, tra le altre cose, dichiara:

```

D [19/Jan/2010:14:34:08 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2010:14:34:08 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2010:14:34:08 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2010:14:34:08 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

...

```

non ho ancora capito, nepure guggolando, come sbloccare la cosa.

qualche dritta?

----------

## ercoppa

Io ho la p1005. Ho dovuto dare manualmente:

```
hp-setup
```

Perchè la mia stampante richiede un plugin closed (ergo non incluso in hplip). Nel mio caso, la versione di hplip era buggata (non so se lo è quella stable adesso) e falliva il download (ma per hp-setup tutto era fatto correttamente) e ho dovuto procurarmi il file manualmente (grazie all'aiuto di ubuntu che aveva una versione fixata). Se il plugin è scaricato correttamente te ne accorgi perchè devi accettare un EULA.

 *Quote:*   

> ho compilato hplip con le use hpijs e new-hpcups 

 

La prima l'ho disabilitata perchè mi dava un driver (in cups, c'è una voce con la dicitura "modello hpijs") non funzionante al 100% (praticamente era sempre in qualita draft). La seconda USE ce l'ho disabilitata ma abilitandola non ho trovato differenze.

Se non vuoi impazzire con HPLIP, puoi usare anche net-print/foo2zjs, ma nel mio caso la stampa in modalità draft era praticamente illegibile (troppo chiara).

P.s. se vai sul sito di HPLIP anche per la tua è la stessa storia:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Driver Plugin Information:
> 
> This printer REQUIRES a downloadable driver plug-in. Use hp-setup to install the printer, and to download and install the plug-in. In general, required driver plugins are required for printing support. Driver plug-ins are released under a proprietary (non-open) license and are not part of the HPLIP tarball release.
> ...

 

P.p.s. Dopo aver installato il plugin riavvia il tutto, perchè alla prima botta non sembra funzionare.

----------

## cloc3

grazie.

non aggiungo i miei commenti personali, perché immagino che siano troppo simili a quelli che hai già pensato tu.

grazie al cielo, però, hp-setup (il cui uso tra l'altro, è citato anche nei warning dell'ebuild di gentoo), può essere lanciato (con i privilegi di root) anche in modalità carattere con l'opzione -i.

purtroppo, sto cercando di installare il driver su una chiavetta usb che usa un'immagine squashfs read-only.

solo la cartella /etc (e la /home) è read-write.

ho scoperto che, dopo l'installazione, viene aggiornato il file /var/lib/hp/hplip.state, ma non ho capito ancora dove venga collocato il plugin (che tra l'altro è scaricato da linuxprinting.org.

l'informazione è indispensabile per fare in modo di non perderlo dopo il riavvio.

tu hai già capito?

----------

## ercoppa

Da quanto ho capito, il plugin viene "sfasciato" in una serie di firmwire. Infatti nel mio caso, quando attacco la stampante a GNU/Linux, essa viene resettata (fa la stessa procedura di quando appena la accendi). 

Ad occhio, giocando con:

```
equery files hplip
```

E guardando i files attuali, vengono almeno aggiunti (da me) una manciata di file in:

```

ercoppa@gentoo ~ $ ls /usr/share/hplip/data/firmware/

hp_laserjet_1000.fw.gz         hp_laserjet_1018.fw.gz  hp_laserjet_p1005.fw.gz  hp_laserjet_p1007.fw.gz  hp_laserjet_p1009.fw.gz

hp_laserjet_1005_series.fw.gz  hp_laserjet_1020.fw.gz  hp_laserjet_p1006.fw.gz  hp_laserjet_p1008.fw.gz  hp_laserjet_p1505.fw.gz

```

Però potrebbero essere aggiunte/modificate ulteriori cose, non ho appronfondito molto di più.

Saluti.

----------

## cloc3

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Però potrebbero essere aggiunte/modificate ulteriori cose, non ho appronfondito molto di più.
> 
> 

 

in effetti, dovrebbero essere 28 file.

comunque il "driver" che ho lincato sopra contiene un eseguibile bash, ma include anche i dati binari e può essere lanciato come argomento di sh.

all'inizio non sono riuscito a usare l'opzione -i ma ho dovuto abilitare il chroot all'uso della grafica (xhost e compagnia).

ma poi ho scoperto questa chicca:

```

s939 prova # sh hplip-3.9.12-plugin.run --tar tf

./

./bb_soapht-x86_64.so

./86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1505.rules

./hp_laserjet_p1008.fw.gz

./86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_1005_series.rules

./license.txt

./hp_laserjet_p1505.fw.gz

./hp_laserjet_1000.fw.gz

./bb_soap-x86_32.so

./bb_marvell-x86_32.so

./bb_soapht-x86_32.so

./hp_laserjet_p1007.fw.gz

./86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1005.rules

./plugin.spec

./86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1008.rules

./hp_laserjet_1005_series.fw.gz

./hp_laserjet_1018.fw.gz

./86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_1018.rules

./86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_1020.rules

./plugin_install.py

./bb_marvell-x86_64.so

./hp_laserjet_1020.fw.gz

./lj-x86_32.so

./86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1006.rules

./hp_laserjet_p1005.fw.gz

./lj-x86_64.so

./hp_laserjet_p1009.fw.gz

./version.txt

./86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_1000.rules

./hp_laserjet_p1006.fw.gz

./bb_soap-x86_64.so

./86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1007.rules

./hplip-plugin-install

```

quasi quasi, il driver mi torna simpatico.

adesso, però non ho la stampante a disposizione e non posso capire se ho effettuato correttamente l'installazione.

alcuni file sono regole di udev.

forse è per questo che bisogna riavviare la macchina per  far funzionare la stampante: magari basterebbe riavvivare udev.

----------

